# Move to Thailand



## Libertas55 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello all.

I was in Thailand back in 1992 with my ex-wife. I absolutely loved the country and everything about it. It left an indelible impression on me. I've day-dreamed and talked about my experience incessantly over the years. My time has finally arrived and I will retire in 12 months time. I will be 55 years of age. 

I'm doing a pre-retirement fact finding trip for 2 months beginning end-Sept 2011. I will start with Bangkok for approx a week and will then travel to Chiang Mai (was there previously but don't remember the finer details). I want to get a decent feel for life in Chiang Mai so I plan to stay for 30 days.

On retirement, I will have a budget of $2200 USD/month. I'm wondering if $2200 is sufficient for the following activities:

1. Like to have 3-4 domestic beer/day
2. Like to golf 2 times/week
3. Like the night life but more from a socializing aspect. No hookers!!! (Absolutely love women but have never paid for it and never will. And yes I know, we all pay for it in one way or another)
4. Absolutely love Thai food (no Western-style food). Eat at mid-range restaurants twice/week
5. Require "necessities" such as HS internet, Aircon (nightime only), very nice 2bedroom apartment for when family/friends come visit. Preferrably in or close to town
6. Will travel once/month for 2-3 days within Thailand by train/bus
7. Also, enjoy cooking very much so will be doing some of own cooking

Also, can anyone recommend decently priced accommodations in CM for 30 days beginning early October. I wouldn't mind hooking up with some knowledgeable ex-pats to get the lay of the land and learn how it's really like living there.

After that, I plan to move down to the coastal Southern part (NO Pattaya) to search that area as well. My gut feel though is that I will likely settle in CM.

This is an extremely informative website. Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Libertas55 said:


> Hello all.
> On retirement, I will have a budget of $2200 USD/month. I'm wondering if $2200 is sufficient for the following activities:
> 
> 1. Like to have 3-4 domestic beer/day
> ...


There's a lot of variables, only some of which you've touched on. I would say you might be cutting it close ...

* that "very nice apartment" could take a big piece of your income
* you will need health insurance - not cheap
* will you have a vehicle here, you'll need one
* a lot of people who "love thai food" can't handle it week after week aftwe week and need western stuff. stuff that only westerners want, and certain other things, is/are more expensive here that where you come from. breakfast cereal, peanut butter, good bread, milk and butter, etc. western food restaurants are expensive-very expensive compared to thai food places the locals go to

anyway that's what a fact-finding trip is all about. try smith residence or veerachai court hotel for your one month stay (ask for the monthly rate, even if you may not stay a month). google for their web sites. but there is so much accommodation here - at all price levels - it is not something to worry about.


----------

